# Jailbroken iPod



## christopher2405 (May 2, 2007)

I came across the term "jailbroken", in terms oof iPods, on the internet, and have a few questions.

What is a jailbroken iPod touch?
Is it illegal to jailbreak an iPod touch?
What does jailbreaking do?
Will it void my warranty?

Also, if the answer to 2 and 4 is no, how do I do it?

Thanks a bunch, any info welcome.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

If your iPod is under warranty, DO NOT DO IT!
It is not illegal but will definately void any warranty. Apple will wash their hands and not touch it. If anything goes wrong, it makes an expensive paperweight.

I have just googled 'jail broken ipod' and came up with that answer

Jailbreaking is hacking into the iPod software and adding applications... Apple are or have released an SDK for developers to do the same, but safely..(almost :grin


----------



## christopher2405 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks. Just curious, doesn't really sound like it will do much for me anyway :grin:


----------

